# Does your chest get rashy or red blotches?



## Bombshell253 (May 12, 2009)

I'm new to this site, and this is my first thread.

I was just wondering if there's anyone else that has there chest turn rashy with red blotches when they get there social anxiety. It happens to me all the time, so i don't like wearing tank tops or low cut shirts to often. Then when i don't wear something cool when its warm out because of my anxiety, i sweat like crazy.


----------



## moosh01 (May 6, 2009)

Wow, this is so strange. I've NEVER heard of anyone who gets what I get.

I often get red blotched, around my neck and chest. I also sometimes get little itchy bumps. I call them "itchies". They look like a mosquito bite, they're white and red around them. I often get either those or red blotches when I'm nervous or anxious.

Crazy, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Bombshell253 (May 12, 2009)

Yah, i don't know many people that get the red blotches, except for couple of my aunts. Social anxiety and just regular anxiety runs through my family. It sucks =[


----------



## Miserable At Best (May 12, 2009)

Yes! It happens to my occasionally. In the school bathroom I was having a panic attack and I noticed it. I was so freaked out...


----------



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

*Viral exanthem*

Viral exanthem , also known as non-specific viral rash, is usually a red (erythematous) rash caused by a viral infection. Many viruses can cause a similar-appearing rash, so it is difficult to tell which one is the culprit.

Many viruses cause viral rashes, but it is note worthy that the _Epstein_-_Barr Virus_ (EBV) & the Herpes Simplex Virus I (*HSV-1)* frequently flare up with stress especially in periods of high anxiety. Both viruses belong to the herpes family of viruses which also include cold sores, chickenpox or varicella, shingles or herpes zoster (VZV). But EBV and HSV-1 are harmless. They each infect about 90% of the human population. They are *neurotropic and neuroinvasive viruses;* they enter and hide in nerve cells, accounting for their durability in the human body, because the immune system can not go after them. These viruses live dormant (non-active and non-infectious) within cells but only come out of the cells on rare occasions, such as when the body is under stress.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, as well as my cheeks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hives? Not sure. I have had it once really bad, though. I think anthistamine would have fixed it - I remember having it all over my body for two days.


----------



## daveuk (May 12, 2009)

I get red blotches from my cheeks down to my chest if I blush LOADS which is rare thank god


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i get it on my upper arms especially the right one, they get itchy then they just disappear.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You say you get it when you're anxious so it's probably due to higher blood pressure or it could be a form of hives like someone else mentioned.


----------



## Gosling (Oct 27, 2008)

I get it too, some people have noticed it too.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to get them a lot more than I do know, deep breathing and mindfullness techniques have gotten rid of them alltogether except in extremely stressful situations. Antihistamines never worked, a lot of the time they would make it worse for some reason.


----------



## Bombshell253 (May 12, 2009)

I notice now a lot of people get this. It's defiantly not because of high blood pressure. Mine is perfect. And it's not a virus lol.

I just tell everyone that basically my skin is allergic to heat. because basically when i get my anxiety i get really warm/hot and thats when i know it is showing. Then it just gets worse when i know for a fact it is.

A few years back i got 2nd degree burn from a sunburn on my chest, but i had it before then also. I also get it on my upper arms. Oh! And i also get it when i drink alcohol. Cause alcohol warms you up. So basically i just think its a allergic reaction to heat.


----------



## AyEchiHUaHUa (May 15, 2009)

Its hives. The body generates this as a response to emotion in some sensitive people. Nervousness, sadness, or even excitement of a positive nature brings them out on me. I get them on my chest and upper arms. It is embarrassing but I don't know anything to counteract it.

I agree its probably caused, initially, by heat because the body generates warmth with increased blood flow (rapid heart beat) with nervousness and excitement/emotion. I also get them in a hot shower and at the beach!


----------



## klm74 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Yep!*

Yep! I get red sploches on my neck and chest when I'm embarassed, nervous, anxious, excited, mad - and sometimes for no apparent reason at all! I also get them when I drink alcohol or when I get overheated in the sun.

Rest assured that you're 'normal'. I actually know several people that have this same condition / problem. I haven't found any cure for this, so I just wear higher cut tops or turtlenecks to work, where it seems to happen the most.

It's annoying, for sure!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

leomouse said:


> i get it on my upper arms especially the right one, they get itchy then they just disappear.


I get them on my arms also.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

yes i get this sometimes when im hot/come out of shower/anxiety situation. Its super itchy but i find if i dont itch it goes away after 20 mins or so.


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

i get that too but when i consume alcohol.

not heavily either, if i just drink just a little bit my chest face arms everything turns red...

im allergic more than anything with me though..... 

i dont ever get that when im anxious though....


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bombshell253 said:


> It's defiantly not because of high blood pressure. Mine is perfect.


I doubt you'll read this since you responded so long ago, but what I meant was in stressful situations your blood pressure can rise causing more blood flow which can make your chest red.


----------



## andeep3 (Nov 10, 2009)

daveuk said:


> I get red blotches from my cheeks down to my chest if I blush LOADS which is rare thank god


i have periods of anxiety which last upto 5-6 days when i worry abt my future. during this time a rash develops on my cheeks. i tell people its 'coz of an allergy(allergy to anxiety).


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bombshell253 said:


> I notice now a lot of people get this. It's defiantly not because of high blood pressure. Mine is perfect. And it's not a virus lol.
> 
> I just tell everyone that basically my skin is allergic to heat. because basically when i get my anxiety i get really warm/hot and thats when i know it is showing. Then it just gets worse when i know for a fact it is.
> 
> A few years back i got 2nd degree burn from a sunburn on my chest, but i had it before then also. I also get it on my upper arms. Oh! And i also get it when i drink alcohol. Cause alcohol warms you up. So basically i just think its a allergic reaction to heat.


oooh wait a minute you have heat rash!!! The best thing you can do is keep that area dry or if you can't stand it just apply a damp cloth on the area for a couple of minutes and let it air dry. You can't cure it, you can only control it.

I have heat rash on my arms for working in hot muggy conditions.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

i used to get these types of rash all over my stomach face and legs badly i now take antihistamines which help and i dont get it now try asking your doctor for antihistamines and explain when you get your rash or take a picture of yourself on the affected area and show your doctor or a dermatologist and they might be ablw to help you:help


----------



## eelisabeth (Mar 11, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I'm curious to see if anyone knows of a cure for this. I get red and blotchy on my chest and sometimes face EVERY time I talk in class or to someone i really don't know well. I did not used to always be this way.. i would say it started a couple of years ago. I have always had a tendancy to turn red in the face when i get nervous or embarassed, and for the last couple of years it has extended down to my chest and sometimes arms. people definitely notice and ask whats wrong, which makes me more anxious or nervous and the problem gets worse. 

if anyone knows of a way to help, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## LaDolceVita445 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so thankful I found this thread! I have been suffering from this itchy spots for 7 months now. At about the same time I ended one job and started a real career search. I've tried everything to figure out what it could be (besides going to a doctor..no health care) and I guessed its from my anxiety. I am just so happy I am not the only one! Anti-itch cream definitely makes it worse and I sometimes can use deep breathing to bring it down where makeup can cover it up if I want to wear a revealing shirt.

This really made me feel better you have no idea!


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes I get this on my chest. And my hands and feet turn red too.


----------



## kamrynsays (Mar 4, 2011)

That's odd..yes I do get them, whenever I scratch my arms or chest, very irritating


----------



## Andy001 (Feb 13, 2012)

Re the post a bit earlier regarding white centre, red blotchy, and itchy. 

I am afraid that sounds much more like Bedbug bites. 
Look for tell tale signs of the marks being in a row of 2 or 3.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep my face and neck/chest will get pretty red. I basically look like a giant tomato whenever I'm nervous. Which makes it worse b/c that one annoying person will always be like.......:um :sus.......:lol your face is reallyyy red!


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah I get that. It's one of the worst parts of my S.A.; it can be REALLY, REALLY psychologically and physically painful. Literally my entire body becomes unquenchably itchy.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Not my chest but my arm goes rashy. Probably from stress.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually, there are so many things that can cause something like this you'll probably never figure it out without seeing a dermatologist. 

Don't assume it can't be a skin disorder or disease or something. It very well could be and although it's embarrassing, it's better to face it and get it treated ASAP. I had a fungal infection on my chest when I was in my teens. Itched like crazy. I finally figured out what it was by looking through tons of medical books at the library. I bought some antifungal cream and applied it and by the next day it had started to fade. 

Not saying that's what you have. It probably isn't. Just that it could be anything.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, I actually have the same. Did not really think it was so wide spread.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Surprisingly I get them too, not sure why though.


----------



## peb721 (Sep 20, 2012)

I get the same thing. It is not a virus or skin condition. It is just when I nervous. My mom and sisters get the same thing. I hate it when people notice. Is there anything we can do about it?


----------



## chelsssss5 (Dec 3, 2012)

I know you guys were talking about this a long time ago but i just saw this website and decided to look into it. When i am really nervous, excited, anxious, happy, or nervous my chest does the same thing. It breaks out like crazy and turns super red and blotchy, and also my face gets super red. It also always happens when im drinking even if its only a little bit. I want it to go away so badly but I have no idea what to do! It is really embarassing and I wish there was something i could do about it.


----------



## kellyfrost91 (Dec 16, 2012)

chelsssss5 said:


> I know you guys were talking about this a long time ago but i just saw this website and decided to look into it. When i am really nervous, excited, anxious, happy, or nervous my chest does the same thing. It breaks out like crazy and turns super red and blotchy, and also my face gets super red. It also always happens when im drinking even if its only a little bit. I want it to go away so badly but I have no idea what to do! It is really embarassing and I wish there was something i could do about it.


i get this too, literally exactly the same, i hate it


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I turn red with anxiety. It's usually my ears and neck. I'm a sweaty person too, but only in summer. It's very embarrassing.


----------

